# Cosmotron



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This dropped in from the Philippines on Saturday.First time buyer from there-came cloaked so no customs but there again was only just over limit. The big 9 facet glass crystal is chipped at edges and multiple surface scratches and the battery clamp is wrong or wrong way round but keeping time and the turn the watch round 12 to 6 facing me and pressing the crown to change day or date just seems like a miracle-how does that work?. Suppose replacement glass non existant -any ideas? Anyway in love at the minute




























Thats in love with the watch-Ruby 40 years wedding anniversary over the last weekend -smile sweetly aand say nice things to all!!!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your great find Bridgeman, :yes2:

Hope you can find a replacement glass crystal for it.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Great name for a watch :grin: ..............nice bunch of flowers too


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> /// turn the watch round 12 to 6 facing me and pressing the crown to change day or date just seems like a miracle-how does that work?.


I'm not sure, but it is very good indeed; the best quick-set day/date I've ever seen.

That's a nice watch you've got, rather more restrained than some of mine.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knirirr said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > /// turn the watch round 12 to 6 facing me and pressing the crown to change day or date just seems like a miracle-how does that work?.
> ...


It is clever. Underneath the dial and calendar wheel plate is a single larger-than-normal lever that is pivoted at one end. At the other end, are two prongs, one pointing towards each calendar wheel. Gravity does the rest; the large lever flops downwards towards one of the wheels; which one is determined by which way round you hold the watch. The lever is marked "DO NOT OIL" --- oil would offer too much friction (maybe surface tension in this case) and gravity may not be able to do its stuff.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It is clever. Underneath the dial and calendar wheel plate is a single larger-than-normal lever that is pivoted at one end. At the other end, are two prongs, one pointing towards each calendar wheel. Gravity does the rest; the large lever flops downwards towards one of the wheels; which one is determined by which way round you hold the watch. The lever is marked "DO NOT OIL" --- oil would offer too much friction (maybe surface tension in this case) and gravity may not be able to do its stuff.


Cunning! Thanks for the explanation.

Do you happen to know whether this has been used in any other Citizen watches, or has it only been spotted in Cosmotrons?


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Very nice! Enjoy it!

Rui


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

There is a company in Atlanta, Georgia in the US that offers to custom make crystals for any watch. A web search for watch crystals should bring up their site. If you have trouble let me know and I will try to find it for you. Kindest regards from the colonies.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

knirirr said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is clever. Underneath the dial and calendar wheel plate is a single larger-than-normal lever that is pivoted at one end. At the other end, are two prongs, one pointing towards each calendar wheel. Gravity does the rest; the large lever flops downwards towards one of the wheels; which one is determined by which way round you hold the watch. The lever is marked "DO NOT OIL" --- oil would offer too much friction (maybe surface tension in this case) and gravity may not be able to do its stuff.
> ...


Here's a pic of the lever that moves when you invert the watch to change the day / date:










I believe this method was only used for a short while - even though it's rather nifty imho. It was used in other watches at the time - 7xxx series movements - for example this Seven Star V2 auto I have from 1973:










Stephen aka Morris Minor


----------

